
How Much Safer Should Self-Driving Cars Be? Try 0% - mhb
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mitchturck/2018/07/09/how-much-safer-should-self-driving-cars-be-try-0/#49af02f31a84
======
jhabdas
I will drone strike any autonomous vehicle I find on a human road given the
resources and time. Boring company is, therefore, a strong buy.

